# Meet Alex...



## MACHOMULA (Aug 24, 2009)

I was so excited to have everything so neatly organized and I had to share it with ya'll.  I bought the "Alex" from Ikea and was able to fit pretty much everything into it.  I love it!

Thumbnails are clickable, BTW.




Lipsticks




Lipglosses




Shadows (these need work, but it works for now)




Mas Shadows




Eyeliners and Lip Pencils





Quads and other various brands




MSFs and BPs




Pigments




Blushes




Alex's little brother, Helmer, where I keep my nailpolish




The 2 sexiest storage units in the world!!

I plan to keep my brushes, 15 pan palettes and other various palettes in my vanity along with my basics (foundation, powders, etc.)

Yay for organization!


----------



## kariii (Aug 24, 2009)

wow, alex is sexyyyy...


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice collection!


----------



## VIC MAC (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd like to get my hands on all those blue MAC shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 great collection


----------



## nunu (Aug 24, 2009)

Great collection!!


----------



## Tahti (Aug 24, 2009)

Enviable collection, wow!


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Aug 24, 2009)

I want all your blushes:] Fantastic collection!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 24, 2009)

nice nice nice


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Aug 25, 2009)

I envy your collection! 
I really like the Alex storage. I might have to take a trip out to Ikea.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OneDollarBuddha* 

 
_I envy your collection! 
I really like the Alex storage. I might have to take a trip out to Ikea._

 
Agreed! How much did Alex cost! I think I'm in love! Great collection too, would love to see close ups, especially of the blushes!


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 25, 2009)

WOAHHH that is one great collection... how long have you been collecting?


----------



## cindiaz (Aug 25, 2009)

I love it! and i just saw it on the Ikea website,it costs $119.00.


----------



## Candy Christ (Aug 26, 2009)

I neeeeeeed an Alex! Those blue eyeshadows are yum. Nice collection!


----------



## Corien (Aug 27, 2009)

Awesome! I use the Alex drawers as well, but I use the smaller version. It's great


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 28, 2009)

Alex is so Hot!!!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for sharing your pictures - does Alex have a brother??


----------



## Nivette (Aug 31, 2009)

blushes


----------



## driz69 (Aug 31, 2009)

lovely lovely lovely thanks for sharing


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy Blushes Batman!!!!
Great storage for a great collection!


----------



## puffypaint92 (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, awesome organization!


----------



## moonlit (Nov 21, 2009)

I love your collection and u have organized it well


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 22, 2009)

Amazing collection!! You're right, Alex and Helmer are so hot and sexy! You are so organized and neat!

You should let us look Helmer a little bit closer...

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 6, 2009)

so pretty! I'm not a huge fan of the storage that looks like it belongs in an office, though.


----------

